# BSNL Broadband to offer new Advance Rental Plans with more discount



## Rockstar11 (Jun 14, 2011)

We have learned from our sources that BSNL is planning to introduce “Longer duration Payment options” to its Broadband customers, irrespective of the Broadband Plan Broadband customers are using.

As of now BSNL is offering its customers, Annual Payment option under which its Broadband customers need to pay Fixed monthly charges for 10 months in advance to get 12 months of Broadband usage.

We have learned from our sources that the state run operator is now planning to make its Advance Payment Scheme more interesting and lucrative for its Broadband customers by allowing them to pay, in advance, Fixed monthly charges for a period of 2 years and 3 years.

A BSNL Broadband Customer will need to pay, in advance, Fixed monthly charges for 18 months against the usage of 24 months. Thus BSNL will effectively offer free usage of 6 months.

A BSNL Broadband Customer will need to pay, in advance, Fixed monthly charges for 24 months against the usage of 36 months. Thus BSNL will effectively offer free usage of 1 year.

We have also learned that BSNL is planning to offer these Advance Payment Schemes from the beginning of next month i.e July 1st 2011.

These new plans will surely benefit those who do not change their Broadband plans very frequently or those who have decided to stick with a particular plan.

What do you think of BSNL's this move? Do share your opinion

BSNL Broadband to offer new Advance Rental Plans with more discount


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't trust BSNL enough to pay for so many months in advance.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 14, 2011)

BSNL


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2011)

Trouble with such offers is that by 2012-2013, everybody else would be using faster upgraded plans while BSNL can still provide crappy 2011 level speeds to those who paid in advance saying they got what they paid for


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 14, 2011)

one of my friend took bsnl night 500 some months ago.... advance bill of 1year..... but he got bill from bsnl of Rs.500+tax, he surprised, contacted bsnl office, now they saying nothing can be done, you have to pay the bill first.....


----------



## mitraark (Jun 14, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> one of my friend took bsnl night 500 some months ago.... advance bill of 1year..... but he got bill from bsnl of Rs.500+tax, he surprised, contacted bsnl office, now they saying nothing can be done, you have to pay the bill first.....



WHAT ?

This kinds of things keep happenning even though people are leaving BSNL BB .. the employees just don't care much ,  they have a secure job , they hardly listen to any complaints or such ...


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Trouble with such offers is that by 2012-2013, everybody else would be using faster upgraded plans while BSNL can still provide crappy 2011 level speeds to those who paid in advance saying they got what they paid for


This.

Just a clever means of long-term cost cutting.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 14, 2011)

reading the title i thought they have came up with some new high speed plans. but this is of no use as Gautam had explained.


----------



## deathwish (Jun 14, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> one of my friend took bsnl night 500 some months ago.... advance bill of 1year..... but he got bill from bsnl of Rs.500+tax, he surprised, contacted bsnl office, now they saying nothing can be done, you have to pay the bill first.....



Despite these occurrences, I feel that BSNL is better than private companies like Airtel, as their service is more responsive and decisive. I struggled for two years with my Airtel Broadband before finally switching over to BSNL.


----------



## arescool (Jun 14, 2011)

I suppose that its just that what kind of experience u had with any company , it makes ur point of view like that... 

First time i m hearing so many complains against BSNL..


----------



## deathwish (Jun 14, 2011)

True. It all depends on the kind of service you received while you had the connection. Some people would swear by Hathaway Broadband, just because they had good experiences with the company.



Rockstar11 said:


> We have learned from our sources that BSNL is planning to introduce “Longer duration Payment options” to its Broadband customers, irrespective of the Broadband Plan Broadband customers are using.....



I feel that taking this plan isn't a wise option. With the increasing bandwidth being offered, websites have started loading their pages (with apps, videos. etc) in an effort to make them better and have a more user-friendly interface. They can afford to do so as they know the improving broadband speeds will not hinder the user's browsing experience.

If however you decide to go for this plan, two years later, you could require a much greater bandwidth than you are allotted. As we never know how much we might need later on, I feel that you should not restrict yourself.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2011)

Meh, they should increase their quality of service instead of worthless BS like these. BSNL doesn't have customers, it has victims.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

deathwish said:


> Despite these occurrences, I feel that BSNL is better than private companies like Airtel, as their service is more responsive and decisive. I struggled for two years with my Airtel Broadband before finally switching over to BSNL.




I second your opinion. Actually I feel in metros, you might have better options than BSNL. Once you move out of them, the only ISP that works is BSNL. Last year during migration phase, my EVDO connection was giving problems for a few weeks. Every time I went there, they helped me out. Yes, you might have to wait for half an hour or more as the engineer was not in his desk, but I have seen it with every other providers also. And regarding technical know-how and all, well, all the service providers are more or less BS. And my BSNL BB connection was down for just a solitary day in its 8 months existence. So, no complaints. And that 2mbps means 2mbps, UL means UL unlike private providers. And lest not talk about prices.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 16, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Trouble with such offers is that by 2012-2013, everybody else would be using faster upgraded plans while BSNL can still provide crappy 2011 level speeds to those who paid in advance saying they got what they paid for



sahi kaha bhai..


----------



## manna8u (Jun 22, 2011)

that's good news for cyber cafe owners but it there anything mention about the reliability of network,speed and what about downloading and browsing charges??


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> I second your opinion. Actually I feel in metros, you might have better options than BSNL. Once you move out of them, the only ISP that works is BSNL. Last year during migration phase, my EVDO connection was giving problems for a few weeks. Every time I went there, they helped me out. Yes, you might have to wait for half an hour or more as the engineer was not in his desk, but I have seen it with every other providers also. And regarding technical know-how and all, well, all the service providers are more or less BS. And my BSNL BB connection was down for just a solitary day in its 8 months existence. So, no complaints. And that 2mbps means 2mbps, UL means UL unlike private providers. And lest not talk about prices.



I agree with most of your points here. If we are specially staying in outskirts BSNL is good. Also I hardly had any issues with disconnection for a long period. 

However I don't agree on one point the prices offered by other providers is more less compared to BSNL and the thing which may go against these private providers is FUP otherwise when it comes to price I think BSNL has lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Skud (Jun 22, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I agree with most of your points here. If we are specially staying in outskirts BSNL is good. Also I hardly had any issues with disconnection for a long period.
> 
> However I don't agree on one point the prices offered by other providers is more less compared to BSNL and the thing which may go against these private providers is FUP otherwise when it comes to price I think BSNL has lot of catching up to do.




That FUP is a dreaded thing for me. Will always stay with no strings attached UL connections.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I didn't read it before. Imo, its cool. I am paying them annually for last the years now, its hassle free and money saving too. I liked the move made.


----------



## kathrinrich (Jun 23, 2011)

I love BSNL...
Its really good, I checked it during my stay at India.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 23, 2011)

Mentioned in other thread one of the  BSNL folks told that they have a plan 499 with 512 Kbps speed. They tried to hook my BB on that plan but it didn't work. Maybe they are trying on pilot basis.


----------



## ishan_kkr (Jul 4, 2011)

BSNL announced reduction in their BSNL monthly rentals.. Upto 75%... But, it's been about 2 months since I read that article in d n.paper... But, whenever u enquire the local exchange, they have got an ever-ready reply.. "We don't know anything"..


----------



## niceboy (Jul 4, 2011)

ishan_kkr said:


> BSNL announced reduction in their BSNL monthly rentals.. Upto 75%... But, it's been about 2 months since I read that article in d n.paper... But, whenever u enquire the local exchange, they have got an ever-ready reply.. "We don't know anything"..



Most of them have completed their engineering/diploma in 1960's and struggling to be updated with newer technologies.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

Actually doesnt know anything. Half of people dont know they even have Broadband services


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 10, 2011)

many of u who complain should experience these so called MNC's plans. Vodafone is offering 3G at an atronomical cost of Rs.850/- pm for a download limit of 3 GB and promises u 23 MB/ps speed. /what u actually get is not even 2mb per second and that also at selected places. I have experienced many such companies and their empty promises and according to my experience BSNL is offering the best broadband plans as on today. I am their die hard fan. If they come up with any discounted plans, I would definitely take it.


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2011)

As far as rates and speeds go, BSNL is the best. If only their support services were just up to mark...


----------



## nims11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Skud said:


> As far as rates and speeds go, BSNL is the best. If only their support services were just up to mark...



right. i used to get 250 KBps with BSNL but it didnt work 15 days a month due to my shitty local exchange. last month, when it didnt work throughout the whole month, dad got it removed and now i have MTS Mblaze in which i get 50KBps speed but atleast it works 24x7


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 10, 2011)

never ever trust bsnl for annual plans..


----------



## azzu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ramakrishnan said:


> many of u who complain should experience these so called MNC's plans.I have experienced many such companies and their empty promises


Beam telecom is offering 1mbps at 600rs/mo (20 gb FUp , after that 786 kbps)
not bad at all


Ramakrishnan said:


> and according to my experience BSNL is offering the best broadband plans as on today. I am their die hard fan. If they come up with any discounted plans, I would definitely take it.



iam a big fan of BSNL too bt u cant quote all the ISP's are bad comment with one experience u had (or many others as u stated)


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2011)

why all these beam telecom type operator not available in NE. here we have some shitty amtron that demands more, offers less. only BSNL works here but still will never go for annual plans. BB only works for 15days before the wire gets loose.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 11, 2011)

Ramakrishnan said:


> many of u who complain should experience these so called MNC's plans. Vodafone is offering 3G at an atronomical cost of Rs.850/- pm for a download limit of 3 GB and promises u 23 MB/ps speed. /what u actually get is not even 2mb per second and that also at selected places. I have experienced many such companies and their empty promises and according to my experience BSNL is offering the best broadband plans as on today. I am their die hard fan. If they come up with any discounted plans, I would definitely take it.



Are your views about BSNL restricted to 3 G only or is it in general BB Services that they offer.


----------



## rajeevk (Jul 11, 2011)

Does '*BB Home Combo UL 750*' require a land line connection? Anyone having any idea...


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jul 11, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Trouble with such offers is that by 2012-2013, everybody else would be using faster upgraded plans while BSNL can still provide crappy 2011 level speeds to those who paid in advance saying they got what they paid for


I don't agree totally. You see I have the BSNL 750UL plan and BY UL THEY MEAN UL. Also the connection when I started to use was 256kbps one. Later on when they made 256kbps UL connection available to the customers on 500 plan they automatically upgraded me to 512kbps plan i.e if BSNL makes any change in the bandwidth allocation in any plan irrespective of the payment mode it does to everyone who has taken it.


rajeevk said:


> Does '*BB Home Combo UL 750*' require a land line connection? Anyone having any idea...


I do. The land line is required but don't worry about any rental. Its rental free, No free calls, 512kbps connection and in the bill you get 750+10%service charge+2%education cess+1% Higher education cess totaling about Rs 850 which you will be asked to pay. Though if you take the connection on the name of a person who is/was a Govt Employee and can produce necessary documents as asked they would give 20% rebate. Thus 750-150=600+taxes= Rs 680 around if no calls are made through the land line.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 11, 2011)

rajeevk said:


> Does '*BB Home Combo UL 750*' require a land line connection? Anyone having any idea...



For broadband from BSNL, landline is a must.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 11, 2011)

rajeevk said:


> Does '*BB Home Combo UL 750*' require a land line connection? Anyone having any idea...



As the name combo suggests it's supposed to have both landline and broadband connection. However I think BSNL is offering stand alone internet connection for the same speed as offered by 750 Plan.

I did'nt get you when you say without landline. Are you saying you don't have a telephone connection i.e landline and would want only internet? I don't think it's possible.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Actually doesnt know anything. Half of people dont know they even have Broadband services



hahaha! So damn true! Most people call it "NET Connection"!


And when you enquire about what kind of net connection they have, you get a silly lame reply!


----------



## nathan (Oct 2, 2011)

*Well if u want to say who is the best service provider----then u have to take into consideration many things...like...
1) Speed
2) Charges
3) Availability of service

If u take into account these factors then u can say that....
As far as the speed is concerned ....BSNL provides speed up to 2 MBPS...So they are offering very good speed..The downloading Speed will very good..(If u use DAP then yr downloading speed will be much more better..)

From cost point to view too ...BSNL offers good service...In 250 rupees u will a get a connection....with a restriction of 2MB download..

BSNL. For just Rs.500 a month, you get 2.5 GB download + upload limit plus unlimited night download (2:00 - 8:00 AM). For Rs.900, you get unlimited download + upload. The speed is also high, upto 2 mbps for 500 plan and upto 8 mbps for 900-plan.

BSNL - the government owned ISP. It is much more better in all aspects than any other private ISP. It starts minimum with the transfer rate of 2Mbps which is 10 times faster than any other private broadband connections.

*


----------

